# Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis



## Waldima (3. Juni 2008)

@ all

Zufällig bin ich eben auf der Homepage des MS "Karoline" auf den neuen Fahrpreis von 30,- Euro gestoßen. Meine Recherche ergab, dass dieser Preis auch auf den Seiten von MS "Einigkeit" und "Monika" angegeben wird. Sollten die verbleibenden Reeder tatsächlich noch nicht diesen Betrag verlangen, ist die Angleichung sicher nur eine Frage von Tagen. Vermutlich wird nur MS "Klaus-Peter" unter 30,- fahren. Ansonsten gab es in Heiligenhafen nur einmal eine Zweiteilung der Fahrpreise in den 90er Jahren (Einigkeit, Christa, Hai IV 35,-DM mit Frühstück, Rest 30,- ohne Frühstück). Davon abgesehen nahmen "Christa" und "Klaus-Peter" über längere Zeit ihren "eigenen" Fahrpreis.

Wo soll das noch hinführen?
Gewiß, auch die Reeder hatten in der letzten Zeit Preissteigerungen, z. B. bei Energiekosten zu verkraften, und in Laboe zahlt man schon seit Monaten 30,- Euro, aber nirgends sind die Angelzeiten so kurz wie in Heiligenhafen, die Schiffe so langsam, und die Ausfahrten zählen insgesamt zu den kürzesten an der gesamten Küste. Die noch immer angegeben 8 Stunden werden praktisch nicht mehr ausgeschöpft. Außerdem sind im letzten Jahrzehnt in Heiligenhafen so viele Kutter "gestorben" wie sonst nirgends. Gute Leistung hat ihren Preis, aber erhalten wir die auf Heiligenhafener Schiffen? 
Wer regelmäßig webcam in Heiligenhafen guckt, hat selbst im Mai und Juni festgestellt, dass nicht täglich alle Kutter fahren. Negativer Rekord war das Ablegen von nur zwei Schiffen am 26.05.2008.


Nachdenklicher Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

tja ... guck die mal die Dieselpreise an #q
ich frag mich das auch andauernd wo das noch hinführen soll #c


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



HD4ever schrieb:


> tja ... guck die mal die Dieselpreise an #q
> ich frag mich das auch andauernd wo das noch hinführen soll #c


 
das ist wirklich kein wunder mehr


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Naja, das dreht sich alles irgendwie im Kreis:
Die höheren Treibstoffpreise müssen finanziert werden - Preiserhöhung - weniger Angler - wieder Preiserhöhung........

Das wird solange gehen, bis soviele Kutter weg sind, dass die, welche noch übrig bleiben, von den Anglern leben können, die bereit und in der Lage sind die gestiegenen Preise zu bezahlen...

Überlegt doch mal alleine, wie viele Angler gar nicht mehr hunderte Kilometer für einen Kuttertörn oder Wochenende fahren können, bei den Spritpreisen fürs Auto....

Das ist doch alles Schxxsse, ich seh da echt schwarz................


----------



## Franky D (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, das dreht sich alles irgendwie im Kreis:
> Die höheren Treibstoffpreise müssen finanziert werden - Preiserhöhung - weniger Angler - wieder Preiserhöhung........
> 
> Das wird solange gehen, bis soviele Kutter weg sind, dass die, welche noch übrig bleiben, von den Anglern leben können, die bereit und in der Lage sind die gestiegenen Preise zu bezahlen...
> ...


|good: so ist es wie viele können denn überhauptnoch die anreise und unterkunft bezahlen ich sehe das jedes mal bei mir ich hab eine einfache strecke von 650km das kann man sich auf dauer nicht mehr leisten wenn man noch verpflegung spritt kutterfahrt und übernachtung rechnen muss


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Leider........


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Franky D schrieb:


> |good: so ist es wie viele können denn überhauptnoch die anreise und unterkunft bezahlen ich sehe das jedes mal bei mir ich hab eine einfache strecke von 650km das kann man sich auf dauer nicht mehr leisten wenn man noch verpflegung spritt kutterfahrt und übernachtung rechnen muss


 
Hallo
dem kann ich nur zustimmen .
war die letzten Jahre öfters mal für 1 - 3 Tage an der Ostsee zum Kuttern .  2008 noch nicht ein einziges mal|kopfkrat#q:c.

Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Und das wo die Fänge seit Wochen - mit wenigen Ausnahmen - sehr bescheiden sind. Viele kommen aus dem Grund schon nicht mehr wieder...


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

das sind ja st,pauli preise :vstellt euch mal vor du fährst 300 km hin und zurück und denn auf den kutter zum pilken und fängst noch nicht mal ein dorsch :vda drehst du ja durch auf der heimfahrt #q lg andre denn mietet euch lieber ein boot für 45 euro in neustadt das ist besser


----------



## Waldima (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das sind ja st,pauli preise :vstellt euch mal vor du fährst 300 km hin und zurück und denn auf den kutter zum pilken und fängst noch nicht mal ein dorsch :vda drehst du ja durch auf der heimfahrt #q lg andre denn mietet euch lieber ein boot für 45 euro in neustadt das ist besser


 
Vom Verlust eines oder mehrerer Pilker und /oder Beifänger sowie der zu erwerbenden Verflegung auf dem Schiff ganz zu schweigen, denn auf den meisten Kuttern ist es seit Jahren verboten, Speisen und Getränke mitzubringen. Ohne Worte...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und das wo die Fänge seit Wochen - mit wenigen Ausnahmen - sehr bescheiden sind. Viele kommen aus dem Grund schon nicht mehr wieder...


 

seit Wochen Ostwind: immer eine schlechte Voraussetzung für gute Fänge; Negativ-Highlight vom 23.05.08: MS "Karoline" 8 Dorsche, MS "Hai IV" 6 Dorsche bei mittlerweile ungewöhnlich guter Beteiligung auf beiden Schiffen #d

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## hd-treiber (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Auf 30 Eus erhöht? Frag mal wie die Preise z.B. in Warnemünde sind, da sind 30€ und drüber normal....

Aber was sind schon 30€, wenn der Aufschwung bei der Bevölkerung angekommen ist...aber hier höre ich auf, zwecks des politikverbots.

Nichtsdestotrotz ko**** es mich an, dass man sein Hobby immer weniger ausüben kann, da alles immer teurer wird. Da ist es mir aber noch egal, ob der Kutter nun 25, 30 oder 35 Eus kostet. *Was mich richtig ärgert ist, dass die Anfahrt dahin schon ein halbes Vermögen kostet*.#q#q


----------



## Ködervorkoster (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Hallo !
Nachdem ich vor ca. 10 - 12 Jahren 4 bis 5 mal mit versch. Kuttern in Heiligenhafen rausgefahren bin (danach nie wieder!), wundert es mich, daß immer noch *so viele* Kutter bis heute dort überlebt haben:
Nettoangelzeit max. 4 Std. / Fahrten nur im Zeitlupentempo zwischen den Stops (& generell) / vom Vortag besoffene & teilweise schlafende Schiffsführer (...oder nur abwesend am Zeitung lesen) / ab ca. Mittag nur noch "gelangweilte" endlos-Driften (zwecks erhöhtem Essen- und Bierkonsum) / Merkwürdig "überpünktliche" Ankunftszeiten bei der Rückkehr im Hafen... usw. :v
....dabei gibt es doch so viele Kutter anner Küste die genau das Gegenteil des "Helitown-Programms" bieten..... #q

Ich finde es längst überfällig das sich endlich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt!
Tschau - Helitown !! Endlich Schluß mit der Angeltouristen- und Süßwasserangler-Verarsche !

- duckundwech - :vik:


----------



## netzeflicker (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

:rHallo boardis es ist wie es ist, eine Spierale deren Ende, wie ich finde abzusehen ist.#q
Die Kutter und Ihre Besatzungen werden auf Dauer kaum eine überlebenschance haben es sei den,#d
das plötzlich Hochseefischen von eliteren Kreisen wie Golfern oder Polospielern betrieben werden, denen sind die Preis sowiso egal,#6 aber uns Normalos kann das nicht kalt lassen. Früher ist man mal eben Freitagsabend von Düsseldorf nach Heiligenhafen 552Km gefahren hat sich auf dem Parkplatz umgezogen und ist aufs Schiff, dort wurde erst einmal Ordentlich gefrühstückt und Mittags gabs eine Ordentliche Suppe und man war noch keine 20.-DM los. Ja und dann kam nach dem Angeln das wichtigste Zigaretten Schnaps Kaffee und Butter einkaufen. Abens hat man sich irgendwo eine bezahlbare bleibe gesucht um am nächsten Morgen das spielchen zu wiederholen und dann gings zurück nach Hause.|wavey:
Doch dann kam die EU und sagte das man nicht mehr Zollfrei einkaufen durfte.|gr: Der Einkauf an Bord war jedoch die Haupteinnahmequelle der Eigner und seit dem gehen die Fahrpreise hoch und die Leistung immer mehr in den Keller. Luxussport Hochseeangel warscheinlich ja.:v

Ich bin wirklich sehr sehr Traurig wenn ich über all das nachdenke doch wünsche ich uns Anglern sehr viel Petri Heil und den Spinner an der Börse die die Spritpreise machen, die Pest an den Hals
Der Netzeflicker


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

noch dazu kommen im allgemeinen auch noch recht magere Fänge ...
da kommt man mit allem mal schnell auf über 100 EUR - das rechnet sich halt eigendlich überhaupt nicht mehr ...
ich denke über kurz oder lang wird der eine oder andere Kutter sich sicherlich nochmal aus der Liste verabschieden


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Ui, Hossa! Es geht mal wieder um's Geld! Streitthema Nr.1!|uhoh:

Dann will ich auch mal mein Statement dazu loswerden...

Ganz klar, es sind echt teure Zeiten angebrochen.
Spritpreise und Lebenshaltungskosten steigen ständig weiter.

Aus der Mitte Deutschlands, mit knapp 600 Km, fast schon ein Luxustripp an die Küste!?!|bigeyes
Und dann ist die Ostsee auch noch so dorscharm, wie noch nie!!!

Es kann also sein, dass ich nach 1200 Kilometern zu Hause ankomme und gar keinen Fisch an der Angel hatte.

Da ist natürlich der Frust vorprogrammiert.
Viel Geld ausgegeben, das Ego wegen "Schneiderbleibens" angekratzt, die Familie zieht ne Flunsch (weil kein legger Filet mitgekommen ist) und der Kapitän der MS XY'lon hat den Fahrpreis auch noch erhöht!|gr:

Der nächste Angeltörn wird wohl bißchen warten müssen! Und dann auch auf nem anderen Kutter und auf keinen Fall von Heiligenhafen! Sagt man(n) jetzt vielleicht...#h
Denn wir Deutschen können ja wirklich herzergreifend jammern!!!


Ich kann es echt langsam nicht mehr hören, dies Geheule!

Es müßte doch eigentlich jedem von euch klar sein, dass die goldenen Zeiten schon längst vorbei sind!

Öl wird ständig weniger, da kein nachwachsender Rohstoff.
Doch die Nachfrage steigt ständig. Also wird der Kraftstoff teurer! Und das wird auch nicht mehr besser werden, es sei denn, es werden neue, umweltschonendere Energien genutzt!

Unsere Weltmeere sind total überfischt und teilweise echt übelst verschmutzt.
Fisch war Jahrhunderte reichlich vorhanden, ein billiges Nahrungsmittel für Millionen, nein Milliarden! Jetzt wird er weniger und teurer!
Surprise, surprise!!!

Und wißt ihr warum? Weil wir Menschen, na ja, zumindest viele von uns, den Begriff der Nachhaltigkeit nicht verstanden, bzw. noch nie gehört haben!#d
Wenn wir (nein, nicht nur wir Boardies) nicht bald weltumgreifende Schutzmaßnahmen für unsere Meeresbewohner einleiten, dann ist es Essig mit dem billigen, unerschöpflichen Massenfutter Fisch.

Das Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit, also der Umgang mit unseren Rohstoffen, greift doch eigentlich überall. Solange wir nicht aufhören, am weltberühmten Ast zu sägen, auf dem wir sitzen, da wird halt alles teurer! Und ich find es auch richtig so, obwohl es mir genauso weh tut im Portemonai, wie euch!!!

So, um mal wieder auf's Thema zu kommen...#t

Gönnt den Kutterkapitänen ihre 2-3 Euro mehr! Die machen den Bock nicht fett. Ich weiß, dass die Schiffsbesatzungen es wirklich nicht leicht haben. Die ganzen Preiserhöhungen schlagen sich doch bei denen auch zu Buche und müssen irgendwie umgelegt werden. Ich hab noch keinen Kapitän mit nem Ferrari vorfahren sehen...
Und glaubt mir, zum Thema "da fängt man ja nix, mit dem fahr ich nicht mehr"!: Die Crew eines Kutters sieht es bestimmt lieber, wenn die Kisten voll sind. Denn zufriedene Angler kommen wieder.
Aber wo wenig Fisch ist, kann man nicht viel Fisch fangen!


Ich fahr trotzdem weiterhin an die Küste. Mir geht es aber auch nicht um massig Filet. Klar ist schön, eine Sternstunde auf See zu erleben. Für mich und meine Frau ist so eine Tour an die Ostsee immer ein kleiner Urlaub und ausspannen vor dem Alltags/Berufsleben! Balsam für die Seele!
Man muß auch nicht nur Kuttern, wenn man am Meer ist.
Brandungsangeln, Spinnfischen auf Mefo und Horni, Heringsstippen sind doch ein paar echt gute Alternativen, oder?
Klar, der Fleischmacher stöhnt jetzt auf! 
Doch es wird bestimmt nicht mehr besser werden, wenn wir (nein, wieder nicht nur wir Boardies) nicht umfassende Schutzmaßnahmen für unseren beliebten Ostseeleoparden einleiten. Wo wir dann wieder bei der Nachhaltigkeit wären...


Hmm, jetzt hab ich doch echt mal wieder mehr gesabbelt, als ich eigentlich wollte!
Aber, ich sehe, dass wir echt stürmischen Zeiten entgegensegeln. Das Schlimme daran, es sind ne Menge Klippen in dieser stürmischen See!
Hoffentlich schaffen wir das, Diese zu umschiffen!



So long


----------



## seeschwalbe (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

War gerade auf Tenerifa. Da kostet der Liter Superbenzin 87 Cent und Diesel 89 Cent
Da giebt es eigentlich nichts mehr zu sagen oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



> Gönnt den Kutterkapitänen ihre 2-3 Euro mehr!


Denen gönn ich das locker!!
Die Frage ist ja nur, kann mans sich noch leisten?

Da gehts ja nicht nur um die Kutterpreise.

In unserem Land ist so vieles vom Transportgewerbe abhängig, dass einfach durch den hohen Treibstoffpreis vieles teurer wird - vom Brötchen über die Übernachtung bis hin zum abgefahrenen Reifenm.

Und das hat auch nix mit Fangerfolg, Fleischmachen oder sonstwas zu tun.

Wenn ich heut eaber mal locker am rechnen bin, was mich ein Trip mit zwei oder drei Angeltagen auf dem Kutter heute kostet (habe ich mir früher mal öfter geleistet), ist das fast nicht mehr drin....

Anfahrt knapp 800 km einfach, mit ein bisschen vor Ort rumfahren, Bekannte besuchen etc. also hin und zurück locker 1900 km.

Das bei einem Verbrauch von ca. 7 Liter Diesel/Schnitt bei 1,50 Euro:
199,5 (runden wir auf, bis zur nächsten Fahrt ist der Sprit eh wieder teurer): 200,00 Euro

Bei 3 Angeltagen sind das 4 Übernachtungen (unter  30 Euro nicht zu kriegen): Sind also die nächsten 120 Euro

3 Ausfahrten a 30 Euro: Kommen nochma 90 Euro dazu

Dabei dann Kaffee, Frühstück, Suppe, Getränke auf dem Kutter, pro Tag auch nochmal locker 15 Euro, aufrunden, sind wir bei 50 Euro.

4 mal Abendessen, dazu das eine oder andere Bierchen, je 20 Euro, sind also nochmal 80 dazu...

*Zusammengerechnet sind das also für 3 Kutterfahrten bei mir dann locker 540,00 Euro!!*

Oder für, die welche sich noch an die DM erinnern können:
Kosten für den Angelkutterausflug mit 3 Angeltagen inkl. Anfahrt, Übernachtung,, Essen etc. (dabei Autoabschreibung nicht gerechnet)  für mich über 1000 DM!!!!

Dass sich das immer mehr Leute überlegen müsen, ist doch kein Wunder.


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

#hSach mal Thomas, fühlst du dich irgendwie angegriffen, durch mein Posting?#c

Ich hab zwar 200Km weniger als du, aber ich zahle auch mal 2, da meine Frau auch begeisterte Anglerin ist!
Und ich habe hier keinen als Fleischmacher bezeichnet, oder?
Nur, dass es sich nicht mehr rechnet, wenn man dem Filet wegen hochturnt.
Und ja, es ist mittlerweile Luxus. Ist Urlaub eigentlich immer!
Guck mal, wieviele Menschen sich auf der Welt überhaupt noch Urlaub gönnen können...

Ich fange mindestens genau so gerne Fisch, wie jeder andere hier. Doch das Erlebnis zählt bei mir immer genau so viel, wenn nicht sogar mehr! Und ein Erlebnis ist so ne Tour immer für mich (uns)!


Und ja, ich kann mich noch gut an die D-Mark erinnern!
Rechnen kann ich auch!

Trotzdem finde ich die Preise gerechtfertigt!
Wir müssen übrigens heute in etwa genauso lange für nen Liter Sprit schaffen, wie vor 30 Jahren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Um Gottes Willen ich fühl mich in keiner Weise angegriffen. Mir gings drum, weil Du geschrieben hast, man soll den Käptn`s/Reedern die 2 oder 3 Euro mehr gönnen..

Würd ich ja prinzipiell gerne - gerne sogar mehr...

Aber es sind ja eben (daher meine Beispielrechnung) eben leider nicht nur alleine die Euros für den Käptn, die da als Mehrbelastung kommen...

Nur das wollt ich deutlich machen.

Und das mit dem "Fleichmachen" hast Du ins Spiel gebracht, da wollt ich auch nur deutlich machen, dass man schon verdammt viel Filet "machen" müßte, wenn sich das nur ansatzweise "rechnen" sollte....


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Gut, dann hab ich das zu mimösenhaft aufgefaßt!#t|rolleyes:m

Man bekommt aber oft auf dem Kutter zu hören, dass viele bis vor Jahren ihren Angeltripp in Filet aufgewogen haben...

Das geht halt heutzutage nicht mehr. 


Und klar, alles ist hölleteuer geworden!
Forscht man nach, wieso, dann ist man ganz schnell wieder bei meiner geliebten Nachhaltigkeit!

Rohstoffe weniger - Herstellkosten steigen - Nachfrage hoch = Endprodukt teuer!


----------



## angel-daddy (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Hi,
unsere Angelsparte von unserer Firma ist auch jedes Jahr zum "Hochseeangeln" gefahren, mit sehr sehr mäßigem Erfolg. Viele wollen halt auch Fisch fangen.......ohne irgendwelche Hintergedanken
Dieses Jahr fahren wir aufgrund der gestiegenen Kosten leider nicht mehr.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Aber alles wird teurer und 30€ ist zwar ne Menge Geld für z.Zeit! kaum Fisch.

Ich hatte auch überlegt vlt mal nächstes We oder so zum Kutterangeln von Laboe aber bei den Fangberichten verkneife ich mir das.

MfG


----------



## Nordlicht (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Angeln war nie ein billiges Hobby und wird so wie es derzeit aussieht wird es auch wohl keines werden.
Einige gönnen sich halt 1x im Jahr ne Norwegentour und andere 5 x Angelkutter 
Das in der Ostsee weniger Fisch ist sollte ja jedem klar geworden sein...stand ja aber hier auch nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## steve71 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@MFT-Dirk: ich finde, daß Du eine gesunde Einstellung zu diesem Thema hast! Nur über steigende Kosten meckern und diese Damals-war-alles-besser-Sprüche bringen einen nicht weiter. Man muß inzwischen deutlich mehr in Preis und Qualität selektieren. Gut finde ich auch, daß Du nicht die Kilos an Dorschfilet nicht mit dem Spaßfaktor des Trips gleichsetzt, sondern die auch die Erholung solcher Angeltage hervorhebst! Man fängt eben trotz gutem Einsatz nicht jeden Tag gut aber wenn man einen schönen Tag auf der Ostsee verbringt, ordentlich mit den Kumpels klönt und vielleicht noch schönes Wetter hat, nenne ich das auch bei mageren Fängen gute Erholung!
Ich habe kein großes Gehalt, aber das Angeln lasse ich mir durch steigende Kosten nicht vermiesen!

Gruß Steve


----------



## gründler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

hi
Also vor Jahren waren es mal 20-30 DM.Heute sind es an manchen Kuttern schon 30-50€.Wenn ich jetzt nochmal zurück schaue und Vergleiche 1985 und heute dann sag ich euch,es ist nur noch eine frage der Zeit bis es gar keinen Kutter mehr gibt.

Das beste beispiel da must du um 1Uhr Nachts auf bestimmten Schiffen sein um noch einen Platz zu bekommen.Die anderen Schiffe sind leer oder mit paar Leuten besetzt und um 1 Schiff wird sich geprügelt und mit Gewalt gedroht wenn die Ruten da nicht stehen bleiben gibs aufs Maul.......Irgendwann wenn dann 50 Leute Schulter an Schulter stehen,müßen die anderen die gern drauf wollten auf andere Schiffe ausweichen,da machen sie es sich irgendwo bequem,um nach ner halben Std vom Kapitän zu erfahren,Ich fahr nicht mit 7 Mann geht auf ein anderes Schiff.

Die fresse sinkt,weil zum xxx mal wieder alles umgeräumt werden muß:v.
Nun fahren sagen wir mal 3 Kutter raus der rest bleibt im Hafen wegen Platzüberangebot.

So nun ist es 16Uhr 3 Schiffe kommen rein,1 Kutter hat  zugeschlagen und jeder hat sein Fisch oder mehr.
Die anderen Kutter haben nix bis gar nix.Die Leute murren etc.Und beim nächsten mal= Angler A erzählt Angler B ich fahr nicht mehr mit xxx nur noch mit xxx weil der fängt und sucht noch,auf Schiff xxx kannste knicken.Der Angler erzählt das wieder anderen usw usw.
Das jetzt mal auf Dauer gerechnet heißt das nach und nach die Kutter verschwinden werden weil keine Leute mehr kommen,sei es wegen Spritgeld weiter Weg etc.
Also muß Schiff xxx auf dauer entweder jeden tag min.seine Kosten decken,oder er kann dicht machen.

Und da der Dorschbestand schon fast vorm Aussterben steht,wird kein Kutter auf Dauer do oben überleben,es mag sein das sich einzelne halten,aber die Flotte wird kleiner und das von Jahr zu Jahr.Ich erinnere mich mal zurück nach 1980-1990 da gab es noch Schiff an Schiff da oben,nun durch die steigenden Preise wird auch viel kaputt gemacht.Aber wundern dürfen wir uns nicht das Angler aus München keine Lust mehr haben für 2 Dorsche von ca 40cm 1800km zu fahren und sagen wir mal 300€ pro Person verbraten hat.Da kann er in München Fisch aus der Apotheke kaufen.

Und da mittlerweile sehr viele so denken,geht da oben der Brennstoff aus um das Schiff am Leben zu erhalten.
lg


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Wenn die Kutter den Fahrpreis erhöhen, sind sie sich offenbar sicher, das der Markt das hergibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



> Wenn die Kutter den Fahrpreis erhöhen, sind sie sich offenbar sicher, das der Markt das hergibt.


Naja, was der Markt hergibt ist das eine, was man an Kosten hat und braucht das andere.

Muss mich mal selber zitieren:


> Naja, das dreht sich alles irgendwie im Kreis:
> Die höheren Treibstoffpreise müssen finanziert werden - Preiserhöhung - weniger Angler - wieder Preiserhöhung........
> 
> Das wird solange gehen, bis soviele Kutter weg sind, dass die, welche noch übrig bleiben, von den Anglern leben können, die bereit und in der Lage sind die gestiegenen Preise zu bezahlen...
> ...


Echt elend das alles...


----------



## baltic25 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Angeln war nie ein billiges Hobby und wird so wie es derzeit aussieht wird es auch wohl keines werden.
> Einige gönnen sich halt 1x im Jahr ne Norwegentour und andere 5 x Angelkutter
> Das in der Ostsee weniger Fisch ist sollte ja jedem klar geworden sein...stand ja aber hier auch nicht zur Debatte.


 

Ja Angeln war nie billig...ok....aber beim Kuttern allgemein kommt auch noch abzocke dazu....die Städte wollen zwar das Geld von uns Anglern , aber uns selber nicht,das heißt man bekommt keinen Gegenwert ....Wenn ich wie Thomas oben gepostet hat 540€ ausgebe erwarte ich irgendeine Gegenleistung und ich finde die ist nicht gegeben.....wenn ich für 30€ was bekomme Zahle ich sie auch gerne.... aber nicht so....und in Norge,zumidest im Norden ,bekomme ich auch was für mein Geld und fange sogar auch noch Fische,was ja eigentlich das Ziel des Angeln´s ist....denn wenn ich wie manche sagen, nur entspannen will, dann fahre ich Bötchen setz mich an den Strand und lass den Lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein....also keiner soll erzählen,ich geh Angeln will aber nichts fangen, das Gesamtpacket muß also schon stimmen,und wenn das "Geschäft" angeln keinen Fisch mehr bringt (in der Ostsee) muß ich das "Geschäft" einstellen, ich kann ja auch keinen Schuhladen aufmachen und den Leuten Hosen verkaufen...so nun ist´s genug

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Nordlicht (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@ Baltic
Wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre und Fisch FANGEN muss, fahre ich nach Norge oder Island.
Wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre und ANGELN will, kann ich hier an der Ostsee bleiben.
Mann Fährt doch auch Meilenweit, holt sich 200 Wattwürmer für 40,- setzt sich an den Strand, fängt dort auch nix und donnert wieder gen Heimat.
Du kannst doch nicht wirklich verlangen das die Kutter die Fahrten eher einstellen sollen weil keine Fische mehr da sind.
Würdest du deinen Kutter anbinden wenn er dich und deine Familie ernährt und es noch genug Leute gibt die bereit sind den Preis zu zahlen ??


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Baltic
> Wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre und Fisch FANGEN muss, fahre ich nach Norge oder Island.
> Wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre und ANGELN will, kann ich hier an der Ostsee bleiben.
> Mann Fährt doch auch Meilenweit, holt sich 200 Wattwürmer für 40,- setzt sich an den Strand, fängt dort auch nix und donnert wieder gen Heimat.
> ...





|good:


----------



## degl (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Mir haben seit jeher die Ohren "gedröhnt", wenn ein schöner Angeltag hinterher mit Filets oder billig Schnaps aufgehübscht werden mußte.

Auch habe ich Fassungslos mit angesehen,das 2 Angler aus Norge zurückkamen mit ner Kühltruhe voll Fisch|bigeyes

Sicherlich bin ich früher öfter auf der Ostsee gewesen, z.Zt. ist es etwas selektiert und zwar treffen wir uns mit max.12 Personen und Chartern einen Kleinkutter................

Jeder schmeißt nen "Fuffi" in die Kasse und dann wird losgefahren.

Ich denke es werden immer mehr von uns künftig so zum Pilken fahren,weil man dann wenigstens genug "Angelzeit" Spass und nette Leute (incl.Skipper) um sich hat

Auch die abzusehende Treibstoff-Preis-Erhöhung wird bezahlt werden müssen............so wat ? ,dann eben eine Tour im Jahr weniger

gruß degl


----------



## blinkerputzer (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Der "kasus knacktus" an der Sache ist doch folgender:

Würden wir unsere Fische fangen, regte sich auch kaum einer über die gestiegenen Kosten auf.

Warum hängen die Kutterkapitäne nicht mal ne Stunde ran? Quasi als Kundenpflege. 

Und wer sich als Angler, trotz schlechter Fänge, den "Erholunseffekt" nicht gönnt, ist selbst dran schuld.


Gruß "b"


----------



## bacalo (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Moin,

mich hat dieses Kuttervirus 1998 befallen. 
Und seit 2000 fahre ich regelmäßig 1 x im Jahr für eine Woche nach Heiligenhafen. Sicherlich, es gibt landschaftlich gesehen reizvollere Gestade und sicherlich auch fischreichere Regionen.

Aber, ich weis was mich erwartet.
Unter der Woche ist soviel Betrieb nun nicht. Nette Crew und grundsätzlich angenehme Typen an Bord; Info´s/Neuigkeiten/Erlebnisse/|bla:|bla: austauschen und den einen oder anderen (mehr oder weniger) humorvollen Beitrag:q hören. Pure Vorfreude aus das kommende#6.
Nach dem Filitieren (der Glaube stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt) zwei kalte Bud´s und ein Leuchtfeuer mit der Gewissheit, um 16.00 Uhr liege ich im Bett und keiner stört mich. Nach einer kurzen Augenpflege gemütlich zu Abend gegessen und danach mit den Freunden über achwasweisdiewelt gequatscht. Nach einigen Hopfenblütentee´s zeitig |schlafen .

Auch wenn es derzeit um Helitown nicht zum besten ist, freue ich mich doch auf den bevorstehenden Angelurlaub. 
ABSCHALTEN - ICH SEIN - OSTSEELUFT - Möwengeschrei. 



Aus der Würzburger Kante kommend sind das mal rund 650 km einfach. Plus sechs Übernachtungen, plus Ausfahrt (zahle auch gerne mal ein paar Teuro´s mehr, damit der Kutter überhaupt hinausfährt), UND am Service teilnehmen!
Kurzes Zurückziehen, ausspannen und mal eben durch die Altstadt und hierbei durchatmen, Abendessen und und |bla:!

Doch - diese Woche braucht mein Ego.


Zum Thema:
Wie schon Andy, Dirk, Thomas bemerkten, eine Kutterfahrt sollte man nicht mit Gewinnabsichten machen. 
Auch finde ich den Vorschlag von Blinkerputzer gut und werde diese Anregung weitergeben.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Schönes Ding Peter!#6:m

Besser kann man den Ablauf nicht beschreiben.
Deine Beiträge sind swieso echt gut zu lesen und spiegeln meist meine Meinung wieder!
Wir genießen es auch immer absolut, mal ein paar Tage da an der Küste abschalten zu können.
Bei unsrer Pfingsttour waren wir ja dieses Mal erstmalig mit der kompletten Familie oben.
Entspannendere Pfingsten hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht!:q

* ABSCHALTEN - ICH SEIN - OSTSEELUFT - Möwengeschrei. 

*Das sollte das Motto des Meeresanglers sein!:vik:


----------



## Kabeljau70 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Hallo zusammen
also mir sind die 30 euro nicht zu hoch........................
wenn ich hier lese lohnt sich nicht mehr wird mir schlecht, wieso geht ihr zum hochseeangeln um die fische zuverkaufen um alles zu finanzieren oder wie soll man das verstehn
naja wie gesagt mir sind die 30 euro nicht zu viel, denn man darf in die preis nicht einbeziehn das man nix fängt das hat andere gründe....................!!!!!!
geht mal 2 stunden in die kneipe ins kino oder einfach nur einkaufen btw: einen gurke gestern 89 cent o0
komme dieses jahr bis jetzt leider nur auf 10 ausfahrten aber im september mindestens 14 tage am stück jeden tag rausfahren, hat mein stammkutter eine gruppe bezahle ich und fahre als naja sozusagen "helfer" mit ^^
für mich ist hochseeangeln mehr als nur 30 euro 10 fische 3 bier und ein brötchen, und hoffe trotz der restlos überfischen ostsee beibt mir dieses noch lange erhalten.

gruß Kabeljau70


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Moin

2 Dumme ein gedanke #6 ich bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen; seit Thomas die Rechnung aufgestellt hat, im Grunde genohmen hab ich z.B. wenn ich unsere schöne Hauptstadt Berlin besuchen will, für Anfahrt, Übernachtung, Verpflegung die gleichen kosten, muß zusätzlich wie Kabeljau schreibt teuer Kino,Theater usw. zahlen und habe am Ende nix, zumindest nichts handfestes (bezogen auf "Fleischmacherei") 

Was erwarten einige? €30 für 'nen Tag Bespaßung ist doch in ordnung, die Nebenkosten hängen ja nun davon ab was ich persöhnlich bereit bin auszugeben: ich kann den ganzen Tag Bechern und Fressen wie ein blöder, dann wirds teurer, is klar, aber ich kann mir auch ganz easy morgens 2halbe Brötchen, Kaffee und 'ne Schachtel Kippen an Bord kaufen, dann später Mittagessen und abends zahl ich nochmal €20 für meinen Zettel.

Macht für mich €50 für die Ausfahrt +die kosten die für jeden anderen "Ausflug" auch anfallen würden, wenn ich ein paar Filets für den Freezer hab ists umso besser, aber sollte ich keine haben ist es trotzdem ein schöner "Ausflug" gewesen. 

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken:
In Kroatien kostet 'ne BigGame Ausfahrt zwischen €400-€1500 pro Tag, da gibts auch keine Fanggarantie.

Chris


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



HD4ever schrieb:


> tja ... guck die mal die Dieselpreise an #q
> ich frag mich das auch andauernd wo das noch hinführen soll #c


die kutter bekommen aber steuerbefreiten diesel....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2008)

Die Frage ist in meinen Augen ja nicht, was ein Kinobesuch oder Ausflug kostet (auch die sind ja nicht billiger geworden), sondern was man sich davon noch leisten kann und will.....

Einem Familienvater wird es sicher schwerkommen, wenn er feststellt, dass es sein Einkommen eben nicht mehr erlaubt Ausflüge, Kino (er + Familie) UND Angelkutter (wahrscheinlich er alleine) zu bezahlen...

Und wenn man dann entscheiden muss, wird da bei vielen (zu Recht) sicherlich das vorgehen, was man mit der Familie gemeinsam macht.

Das hat auch gar nichts damit zu tun, was einem das Erlebnis Hochseeangeln wert oder nicht wert ist - sondern schlicht damit, ob sich das jemand noch leisten kann...

Beispiel:
Mit ist ein Porsche auch 100.000 + XX wert - leisten kann ich mir das dennoch nicht...

Das Schlimme daran: 
Das wird mit Sicherheit alles eher schlimmer als besser. Unsere Wirtschaft hängt in allen Bereichen so sehr von der Logistik ab (Produktion "just in Time" als Beispiel), dass die ständig steigenden Treibstoffkosten mit Sicherheit zur Verteuerung vieler Produkte und Dienstleistungen führen werden.  

Was dann auch irgendwann eben auch auf weiterer Dinge durchschlägt, die man zwar gerne weiterhin machen würde und es einem wert sind (wie z. B. Hochseeangeln), was man sich bei entsprechender Prioritätensetzung (Familie) aber schlicht nicht mehr leisten kann...


----------



## cafabu (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Moin, moin,
es stimmt doch nicht, dass alles teurer wird!

*Seit Jahrzehnten ist der Preis von Freibier absolut stabil!!!!!!*

Mehr möchte ich nicht dazu sagen, könnte mir wieder als politisch frequentierte Meinung ausgelegt werden.
Aber ich kanns nicht lassen, wenn ich unsere Preise mit den angrenzenden europäischen Ländern vergleiche. 
Obwohl es ja logisch ist, wenn wir unsere Exporte in anderen Ländern so günstg verschleudern, muss man ja die Differenz im Binnenmarkt wieder reinholen.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist in meinen Augen ja nicht, was ein Kinobesuch oder Ausflug kostet (auch die sind ja nicht billiger geworden), sondern was man sich davon noch leisten kann und will.....
> 
> Einem Familienvater wird es sicher schwerkommen, wenn er feststellt, dass es sein Einkommen eben nicht mehr erlaubt Ausflüge, Kino (er + Familie) UND Angelkutter (wahrscheinlich er alleine) zu bezahlen...
> 
> ...







Mann Thomas!#h Du mußt auch mal bissel an dich denken...:q Man lebt bekanntlicherweise nur einmal!

Aber Schwaben waren ja schon immer Sparbrötchen! #y

Hey, und wenn's der Porsche sein soll, dann mach's irgendwann.:q
Kennst doch bestimmt das Sprichwort mit dem Traum leben!




Scherz bei Seite!

Ich bin echt froh, dass meine Frau genauso angelverrückt ist und ein Tripp ans Meer bei uns nur davon abhängt, ob ich Urlaub bekomme!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2008)

> Ich bin echt froh, dass meine Frau genauso angelverrückt ist und ein Tripp ans Meer bei uns nur davon abhängt, ob ich Urlaub bekomme!


Schön für Dich....

Pech nur für einen angelnden Familienvater, wenn da die Kinder/Frau auch mal in den Zoo, Kino, Freibad etc. wollen und dann fürs Kuttern keine Kohle mehr über ist.

Und das dürfte öfter der Fall sein als Deine glückliche Situation..


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@Thomas

Ich geb' Dir bei den von Dir aufgeführten Dingen absolut recht, aber das sind Einzelschiksale, so hat jeder sein Päckchen zu tragen.
Wer sich's nicht leisten kann/will, muß es halt lassen.

*(Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ist nicht persöhnlich gemeint)*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Das sind eben leider keine Einzelschicksale, sonder ndürfte bei der Einkommenstruktur eher Massenphänomen sein....
Und da hängt ein bisschen mehr dran..

Denn gerade strukturschwache Regionen (beileibe nicht nut Ostholstein) sind auf Tourismus angewiesen. Und gerade Angler bieten da die Möglichkeit außerhalb der Saison entweder Kosten aufzufangen oder überhaupt Gewinne zu machen.

Da beginnt dann wieder der Teufelskreis:
Kosten steigen - können sich weniger Leute leisten - dadurch wieder höhere Preise - dadurch wieder weniger Leute....

Bis halt irgendwann Kuttern (und Übernachtungen/Urlaub an der Küste allgemein) zum Luxusvergnügen wie Golf oder Hobbyrennfahren wird...

Und dann hast Du natürlich wieder Recht:


> Wer sich's nicht leisten kann/will, muß es halt lassen.



Bei Golf und Hobbyrennfahrern wärs mir relativ wurscht - Aber wenn sich Angler mal das Angeln (in diesem Fall auf dem Kutter) nicht mehr leisten können/können wollen........................................................


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schön für Dich....
> 
> Pech nur für einen angelnden Familienvater, wenn da die Kinder/Frau auch mal in den Zoo, Kino, Freibad etc. wollen und dann fürs Kuttern keine Kohle mehr über ist.


 

:c dat betrifft mich :c Also Kuttern is bei mir leider nur ein mal im Jahr drin (wenn überhaupt), fange Ich erstmal an die Familie zu vernachläßigen (Kino, Tierpark, Eis essen, u.s.w.) dann kann Ich mein Angelzeug schnappen und die Kurve kratzen, und brauch mich zu Hause nie wieder sehen lassen. 
Ja dat mit dem lieben Geld is immer so eine Sache, Ich beruhige mich dann halt mit meinen Heimischen Gewässern wenn dat geld zum Kuttern nicht da ist. 

:vik: Aber dieses Jahr habe Ich nen bisschen wat zur Seite packen dürfen, und in der ersten Juli Woche geht´s dann mal wieder los:vik: Jedoch nicht Heiligenhafen sondern Sassnitz 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schön für Dich....
> 
> Pech nur für einen angelnden Familienvater, wenn da die Kinder/Frau auch mal in den Zoo, Kino, Freibad etc. wollen und dann fürs Kuttern keine Kohle mehr über ist.
> 
> Und das dürfte öfter der Fall sein als Deine glückliche Situation..




Meinst du, das ist bei mir anders? Bei uns ist doch auch nicht nur angeln angesagt! #d

Zoo, Kino, Freibad, Zirkus etc., mal auf ner Kirmes einen machen und die ganzen Lebenshaltungskosten....
Klar, Rücklagen kannst du da eigentlich keine mehr bilden!


Trotzdem versuchen wir 5 -6 Mal im Jahr an die See zu kommen, was auch meistens hin haut.:q
Wir sparen aber auch viel (ja, das können Westerwälder auch), wofür andere Leute viel Geld ausgeben müssen...


----------



## captain-sparrow (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

|wavey: zusammen,

Wer hat schon Geld. Ist ja schon alles gesagt worden und für den einen oder anderen hat dies natürlich auch Auswirkungen.

Aber ein Aspekt ist dabei noch nicht zum tragen gekommen.

Nutznießer könnte der Dorsch selbst sein. Es wird doch immer beklagt das es keinen Fisch mehr gibt.

Konsequenz:

Weniger Kutter/Weniger Angler = Fischerholung???

Andersherum:

Billige Kutter/viele Angler = endgültiges Aussterben

Ich weiß das es sich krass anhört und ich bin selbst auch betroffen, dennoch ist es auch positiv gesehen eine Chance.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Kabeljau70 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

mhhhhhhhh also das ist totaler mumpitz der angler trägt nicht dazu bei das der dorschbestand so am boden ist.
ob viele kutter oder wenig einzig und alleine dafür verantwortlich machen kann man vielmehr muß man den gewerblichen fischfang.
denn ich schätze mal alle kutter in der ostsee fangen im jahr nicht soviel fisch wie ein schleppnetzfischer in 1 monat.
aber das gehört ja hier nicht in den tread.

zum fahrpreis möchte ich noch kurz sagen selbst mit oder ohne familie wenn man ein solches hobby hat, sind glaube ich sind 5 euro mehr nicht viel denn zu 90% als familien vater angelt man im urlaub und auf den kann man ja sparen z.b. ein schachtel kippen weniger 8 std. hochsee angeln.....!
ich selber bin verheiratet ohne kind aber mit riesigen hund ^^
und das man sich 5 euro mehr nicht leisten kann, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. diese 5 euro auf 8 oder 7,5 std. verteilt naja ist nicht viel oder...........
auch wenn ich höre das der abriss eines pilker mit einbezogen wird, naja macht sie euch selber, oder es muß kein pilker für 4 euro+ sein. es gibt nunmal kein hobby was kein geld kostet. 
da wir angler so oder so schon viel geld ausgeben, finde ich auf 5 euro mehr kommt es nicht an.
seid ehrlich 14 tage urlaub mit familie z.b. im sommer (sehe es z.b. an meinem bruder 2 kinder ), sind doch so oder so mehr als 3-4 mal angeln nicht drin. und wenn ich mir diese 20 euro mehr für mein hobby nicht mehr leisten kann, dann tuts mir leid.
gruß carsten


----------



## captain-sparrow (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

|wavey:

@kabeljau 70:

klar wenn man das nur auf die angler bezieht, stimmt das natürlich mit dem dorschbestand.
Kutter/Angler = bedeutet ja nicht nur das Kutterangeln, sondern auch die Fischfangkutter professioneller Art.

Denn auch die kämpfen mit den Beständen und Kosten.

Mein Beitrag war so gemeint, das Ganze mal über den Tellerrand hinaus zu betrachten.

Vielleicht habe ich das zu kurz zusammengefasst, aber als absoluten Mumpitz würde ich es trotzdem nicht sehen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pech nur für einen angelnden Familienvater, wenn da die Kinder/Frau auch mal in den Freibad etc. wollen und dann fürs Kuttern keine Kohle mehr über ist.
> ..


 
Ins Freibad ist gut dan kann ich auch wieder an die Ostsee zum Kutterfischen .#6:q:m:q:vik:
Ne mal Spass beiseite was momentan mit Lebensmittel und Energiepreise passiert ist meiner Meinung nach eine Riesensauerei :vund das schlimmste es erwischt immer den Normalbürger wobei die jetzigen Kutterpreise sicher gerechtfertig sind .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Waldima (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



blinkerputzer schrieb:


> Der "kasus knacktus" an der Sache ist doch folgender:
> 
> Würden wir unsere Fische fangen, regte sich auch kaum einer über die gestiegenen Kosten auf.
> 
> ...


 

@ blinkerputzer

Ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn die Heiligenhafener Reeeder zumindest die angekündigten und von uns bezahlten acht Stunden mal wieder voll ausnutzen würden. Dies ist auf den meisten Schiffen seit Jahren nicht der Fall - trotz der Trickserei, im Kriechgang zurückzufahren. Als aufgrund der Möglichkeit des zollfreien Einkaufs noch der "Zwang" zu einem mindestens achtstündigen Törn bestand, wurden die Fahrten von vornherein mit 8,25 , z. T. sogar 8,5 Stunden angekündigt und ausgeschöpft, wenn nicht sogar übertroffen. Bekannt für extra lange Törns waren vor allem Max Maaß mit MS "Seeteufel" und Willi Stengel mit Ms "Westpreußen", MS "Stern v. Rio" und später MS "Karoline". 
Den Maschinen wurde damals auch noch mehr abverlangt. 
Als die Abfahrten noch um 7.00 bzw. 8.00 h stattfanden, lag um diese Zeit nie mehr ein Schiff im Hafen. Das Ablegen begann schon bis zu 20 min früher. Rechnet man das verfrühte Ablegen und die verspätete Ankunft zusammen, kam man in den allermeisten Fällen auf mindestens 8,5 Stunden Fahrt. Dann wurden die Fahrten allmählich immer kürzer. Nach einem besonderen Prinzip ging dabei Anton Rades (MS" Christa") vor. Im Sommerhalbjahr hielt er die angekündigte Fahrtzeit am exaktesten ein (als ersten raus, als erster rein, allerdings ohne langsam zurückzuschleichen). Im Winterhalbjahr, also in der fangärmeren Zeit, fuhr er er häufig als erster raus und kam als letzter zurück. Nicht selten hat er dann bis zu einer 3/4 Stunde Angelzeit angehängt. Heute werden die Maschinen z. T. nur noch wenige Minuten vor Abfahrt angeworfen, so dass ein früheres Ablegen von daher schon nicht möglich ist, und dann bis zu einer 1/2 Stunde schonend warmgefahren (dies ist exakt der Zeitrahmen, den die Motoren früher vor Abfahrt angeworfen wurden). Erst nach einer 1/2 Stunde wird dann schon auf der Ausfahrt die "normale" Heiligenhafener Marschgeschwindigkeit erreicht.

Gruß,

Waldima #h


----------



## Nightbird61 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

hallo laboe ist von mir aus am schnellsten zuerreichen.bei meinem lieblingskutter wird die angelzeit meistens überschritten.warum soll ich 1 std länger anfahren?


----------



## KlickerHH (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Moin zusammen,

ich kann jeden Ärger verstehen. Deutsche Ostsee = Wenig Dorsch + Zu hoher Preis und zu kurze Fahrzeit. Aus den genannten Gründen geht es nur noch zum Gelben oder Weissen Riff. So eine 14 Stunden Tour kostet zwar 110 bzw. 100 Euro, dafür aber Fisch garantiert. 

Gruss Klicker


----------



## Waldima (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@  all

Ich habe einen Vorschlag, der sowohl Angler als auch Kutterkapitäne zufriedenstellen könnte. Wie wäre es, den Fahrpreis nach Anfahrtlänge zum Fanggebiet und nach Fahrtdauer zu berechnen?
Wird an der deutschen Küste geangelt, liegt der Fahrpreis z. B. um 3,- Euro niedriger, als wenn vor Dänemark geangelt wird. Eine derartige Fahrpreisstaffelung gab es mal bei den Laboer Kuttern und wurde vereinzelt auch in Heiligenhafen betrieben.
Bei starkem Wind oder generell Ostwind liegen die Heiligenhafener Kutter öfter vor dem Ferienzentrum. Dorthin benötigen sie bei mäßiger Geschwindigkeit  ca. eine 3/4 Stunde. Fisch ist dort auch wenig, und häufig sind die Tiere klein. Hier könnte ein ermäßigter Fahrpreis einen Anreiz schaffen, überhaupt noch mitzufahren. Werden hingegen bis zum ersten Stopp schon 1,5 bis 2 Stunden gefahren, verstehen wir alle, dass das Schiff mehr Diesel braucht und somit die Kosten für den Eigner steigen.

Sind die Fänge schlecht, und der Kapitän hängt nach Befragung der Angler 3 Driften dran, sind viele von uns sicher auch dafür bereit nachzuzahlen, weil mehr Diesel benötigt und der Bootsmann länger bezahlt werden muß. Es geht also immer ums Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Waldima schrieb:


> Sind die Fänge schlecht, und der Kapitän hängt nach Befragung der Angler 3 Driften dran, sind viele von uns sicher auch dafür bereit nachzuzahlen, weil mehr Diesel benötigt und der Bootsmann länger bezahlt werden muß. Es geht also immer ums Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
> Gruß,
> Waldima



@ Waldima
Wenn die Fänge an dem Tag mies sind reissen drei Driften mehr oder weniger den Tag doch auch nicht mehr raus.
Die Kapitäne konnen ja auch sagen an den Tagen wo nur 10 Leute mit sind zahlen diese 60,- und wenn 50 Leute mit sind nur 20,-


----------



## Platte (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

stimmt, oder pro Kilo Filet 5,- Euro ansonsten Gratistour|kopfkrat


----------



## Kabeljau70 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

also ich finde die idee von waldima nicht schlecht ^^
allerdings sollte der fahrpreis morgens vor abfahrt schon feststehn denn zu 98% wissen sie eh wo sie hinfahren.

@nordlicht in 2-3 driften kann ne menge passieren

gruß carsten


----------



## noworkteam (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

also wenn ich mir die kosten für eine kuttertour zusammenrechne, ist es mittlerweile so, das der reine fahrpreis nicht der entscheidende faktor geworden ist sondern sprit (min. 320km bis küste), blei, köder etc den fetten batzen ausmachen. gerade der sprit haut rein, das einem schwarz vor augen werden kann.

unabhängig davon: die preise für die ostsee-kutter touren muss ich in nl schon sein jahren hinlegen.

man kann sich drehen und wenden wie man will, die kosten hierfür steigen, wie alle anderen kosten auch.

das die eine oder andere ausfahrt daher ausfällt ist selbstverständlich, ich buche daher nur noch touren, welche auch einen zumindest keinen erfolgfaktor (sprich "hurra ich fange fisch") versprechen...

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## bacalo (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Ich hab´s ja schon gepostet.

Wenn ich z. B. den LL-Tread mir so ansehe, sollten sich meine Nackenhaare stellen. Hoffte bisher, dass sich bis Ende Juni der Wind dreht und einige Zeit seine "normale" Hauptwindrichtung beibehält.
Nun, die jetzigen Aussichten klingen zuversichtlicher.

Egal, freue mich seit Monaten auf diese eine Angelwoche und ich werde mir diese nicht vermiesen lassen. 
Ich hab´ ja Urlaub #6.

Tagsüber Kutterangeln mit allen Drumunddran|bla::q,
Abends vielleicht sogar ein Halbfinalspiel mit deutscher Beteiligung (garantiert nicht im Buchungspreis enthalten) 
und einfach nur ABSCHALTEN.

Wie schon erwähnt:

Zuhause fängt man(n) erst recht keinen Fisch.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## ArJa (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Moin zusammen.

Habe mir nun die unterschiedlichsten Argumentationen angehört. Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren ca. 10 x pro Jahr zum Hochseeangeln raus.

M.E. geht es nicht um die 2 oder 3 Euro mehr, das macht den Kohl nicht fett; die eigentliche Frage ist: Was bekomme ich für mein Geld und da ist Heiligenhafen in der Anglerszene mittlerweile ein Synonym für Abzocke und Verarsche geworden. Schade eigentlich für die wenigen Guten wie T.Deutsch. Etliche Kutterunternehmer an der Ostsee insgesamt haben das Wort Kundenorientierung wohl noch nicht gehört. Dumme Sprüche , kurze Fahrzeiten, überzogene Preise beim " Beiwerk " und das Gefühl , dass der Käptn den Fisch nicht sucht- das ist es , was die Angler gegen Heiligenhafen zu Recht auf die Palme bringt. Ich machs jedenfalls auch nicht mehr. Da miete ich  mir mit ein paar Kumpels lieber einen Kleinkutter - nicht fangen kann ich da auch.

Gruß ArJa


----------



## baltic25 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



ArJa schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Habe mir nun die unterschiedlichsten Argumentationen angehört. Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren ca. 10 x pro Jahr zum Hochseeangeln raus.
> 
> ...


 
|good:sag ich doch...so is es....und nich annerst......


----------



## Waldima (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Wenn ich sehe, dass heute, Sonntag, 15. Juni 2008, mindestens drei Schiffe nicht ausgelaufen sind, sollten die Reeder ihre Preispolitik und Kundenorientierung nochmal überdenken. Mai/Juni und Oktober/November gelten immerhin als die fangstärksten Monate. Wenn sich in diesen Monaten schon kaum noch Angler beteiligen, wie sollen die Kapitäne erst den nächsten Winter überstehen?
Übrigens: Lt. Homepage www.ms-ostpreussen1.de müssen dort 30,- Euro pro Person gezahlt werden. Eine Ermäßigung für Kinder und Nichtangler wird nicht mehr angegeben.
Die Preise für Leihangeln schwanken je nach Reederei zwischen 6,- Euro (MS "Klaus-Peter") und 11,- Euro (MS "Karoline").

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

das mag sein .... 
aber die Kunden sind bestimmt auch unzufrieden wenn die "nur" 20 EUR bezahlen und keine Dorsche fangen .... #c
ich hab gestern auch mal eben 20 l bei diversen Seemeilen verbraten - die Zeiten wo was billiger wird sind wohl schon lange vorbei ... ich denke die Kutterkapitäne wirtschaften bestimmt alle gerade mal am Existensminimum #c
son Unterhalt eines solchen Kutters ist garantiert nicht billig .
es wird sich bestimmt die nächsten Jahre noch sehr ausdünnen mit den vorhandenen Kuttern - aber das liegt größtenteils an den sehr oft mageren Fängen denke ich.
wenn jeder immer mal ca 10 schöne Dorsche auf ner Ausfahrt erwischen würde - wären 35 EUR bestimmt auch kein Grund zum beschweren ....


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Habe letztens auf Funk gehört wie sich Auwa ("Dicke Berta") mit Mirco ("Seho") untehalten hat.
Auwa sagte das selbst sein kleines Schiff am Tag 150 Liter Diesel braucht und der Preis für Diesel derzeit bei 80 Cent liegt und im letzten Jahr noch ca. 54 Cent betrug...da muss man sich doch über 3 Euro Erhöhung nicht mehr wundern.


----------



## caddel (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Waldima schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, dass heute, Sonntag, 15. Juni 2008, mindestens drei Schiffe nicht ausgelaufen sind, sollten die Reeder ihre Preispolitik und Kundenorientierung nochmal überdenken. Mai/Juni und Oktober/November gelten immerhin als die fangstärksten Monate. Wenn sich in diesen Monaten schon kaum noch Angler beteiligen, wie sollen die Kapitäne erst den nächsten Winter überstehen?
> Übrigens: Lt. Homepage www.ms-ostpreussen1.de müssen dort 30,- Euro pro Person gezahlt werden. Eine Ermäßigung für Kinder und Nichtangler wird nicht mehr angegeben.
> Die Preise für Leihangeln schwanken je nach Reederei zwischen 6,- Euro (MS "Klaus-Peter") und 11,- Euro (MS "Karoline").
> 
> ...


 
Waldima, 

glaubst Du nicht auch selbst, dass diese, Deine Aussage eher etwas polemisch ist??

Wir hatten gerade unser Dorschfestival und der 15 war der letzte Tag, eben der Sonntag.
Einige Kutter nehmen an diesem "Vergleichsangeln" aus Prinzip nicht teil und bleiben im Hafen.#6

Es wurde im Übrigen nicht schlecht, sondern mitt bis gut gefangen und einige Kutterkapitäne sind echte Seemeilen gefahren um an den Fisch zu kommen.:m

Ja, ich stimme Dir zu, der Service läst häufig zu wünschen übrig.#q
Ja, die Fahrzeiten zum Fangplatz werden durch langsame Fahrt extrem verlängert. (Spart aber auch Sprit)#q
Ja, es wird häufig nur auf den gleichen Plätzen geangelt und nur wenige Meilen verlegt....und dann wieder zurück.#q

Nein die neuen Preise sind nicht ungerecht, sondern nötig um die Kosten zu decken.|bigeyes

Gruß
der Caddel |wavey:


----------



## Waldima (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@ caddel

Das Dorschfestival fand dieses Jahr zwar vom 12. bis 15. Juni statt, die relevanten Ausfahrten zur Ermittlung von Dorschkönigin und König bzw. Prinzessin und Prinz sind jedoch nur die des 13. und 14. Juni.
Dass einige Kapitäne sich der Laichdorschangelei vernünftigerweise enthalten, ist mir bekannt, nicht aber, dass Kuttereigner sich weigern, sich an der Jagd nach dem längsten Fisch zu beteiligen und daher im Hafen bleiben. An den beiden Vortagen sind ja auch alle Schiffe gefahren. In den Vorjahren hat das MS "Einigkeit" nicht am Dorschfestival teilgenommen, ist aber trotzdem während des Festivals zu Hochseeangelfahrten ausgelaufen. Gerade Thomas Deutsch ist wohl über jeden Verdacht erhaben, sich gegen große Fische zu wehren. Auch das MS "Einigkeit" lag am Sonntag im Hafen. Andere Schiffe waren in den Vorjahren sogar als am Festival teilnehmende Schiffe gemeldet, sind jedoch mangels Beteiligung nicht gefahren.

Gruß, 

Waldima


----------



## Waldima (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Auf der Homepage von MS "Hai IV" gibt es nun endlich eine Stellungnahme zur Erhöhung des Fahrpreises. Damit läßt sich doch etwas anfangen. Sollte der Fahrpreis bei sinkenden Brennstoffkosten wieder fallen, wäre dieses Statement besonders glaubwürdig. #6

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## icemangt (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Hallo Freunde, 
ich stimme den Postings von MFT Dirk und meinem Kollgen aus OWL vollkommen zu. Der 5er mehr, ist doch Banane, der Service muss passen, nette Gesichter, mal die Frage :
Ist alles OK? Ein Drink bei leeren Eimern....
Aktives Fischsuchen......klar wenn nichts beisst, hilft das auch nicht.

Die Kosten für so einen Kutter, sind schon erheblich Hafengebühr, Werft und der Diesel..... Merkel lässt grüßen, die Besatzung bekommt keine Riesengage.

Und dann keine Fische.

Trotzdem fahre weiter zum Kutterangeln!

Gruß Werner

Nur der vollständigkeit, in NL ist das kein bisschen anders, eine Dose Pi##fix kostet 1,50-2 Doppelmark, für eine Eurone könnten die locker 4 Palletten mehr verkaufen, möchte aber keiner, ja nee is klar....


----------



## Waldima (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@ all

Auf MS "Tanja" beträgt der Fahrpreis jetzt wieder 28,- € statt zwischenzeitlich 29,- €. Liegt es an immer weiter sinkenden Fahrgastzahlen, dem Ausklingen der Saison oder tatsächlich an den zur Zeit stark fallenden Kraft- und Brennstoffpreisen? Letzteres war ja in Heiligenhafen die Begründung für die Fahrpreiserhöhung. Bravo, Familie Peter Nagel, mit der Fahrpreissenkung auf das Niveau seit Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer Anfang 2007 bleibt wenigstens Ihr glaubwürdig!!

Sicher wird jetzt der ein oder andere Boardie sagen, der eine Euro, aber so kommt eben ein Euro zum anderen, der ein Hobby noch erschwinglich macht oder eben nicht bzw. immer seltener.

Bei den anderen Kutterbesitzern scheinen die sinkenden Brennstoffkosten noch nicht angekommen zu sein. Auf der Homepage vom Hai IV wird immer noch um Verständnis für den erhöhten Fahrpreis wegen stark gestiegener Kosten gebeten..

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Waldima (30. November 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@ all
Hier nochmal ein Beitrag, der jetzt auch in den neuen tröd "Preise für Kutterausfahrten" passt: Auf dem MS "Tanja" werden nach der kurzeitigen Fahrpreissenkung von 29,- auf 28,- jetzt auch 30,- Euro verlangt. Das Resultat ist, dass auch dieser Kutter nun vermehrt im Hafen bleibt. Die Fahrpreiserhöhung ist auch hier bei sinkenden Brennstoffkosten nicht nachzuvollziehen.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## beschu (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

es sind ja nicht nur die Brennstoffpreise im Moment gesunken,im Gegenzug sind leider alle anderen "Neben"kosten ziemlich gestiegen,z.B. Energie,Liegeplatzgebühren,kosten für Ersatzteile,Abnahmen der Schiffe,Wartungskosten....das sind viele "kleine"Posten,die am Ende einnen ziemlichen Betrag ausmachen.Das meiste ist ja vom Staat so gemacht,diese Kosten müssen weitergegeben werden,sonst zahlt der Reeder zu.Diese allgemeine Entwicklung sollte man vor dem schimpfen mit bedenken.gruss beschu#h


----------



## leuchtboje (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

angeblich gestiegen Kosten hin oder her.... der Spritpreis ist seit Juli um gut 30% gefallen, also müsste der Fahrpreis jetzt bei ca. 21 Euro liegen... tut er aber nicht, er liegt dagegen 50% höher! und dass willst du durch angebliche Mehrkosten für Ersatzteile und dergleichen begründen? so stark sind die sicher nicht gestiegen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

jajaja, die Betriebswirtschaftler.......
;-))))

Den Spagat zwischen Angebot und marktfähigem Preis müssen ja nicht nur Reedereien von Angelkuttern finden. Siehe momentane Situation auf dem Automarkt...

Und wer Preise nur von einem Faktor abhängig macht (wie hier der Dieselpreis), war wohl noch nie selbständig und musste selber einen Preis unter Einbeziehung aller Kosten errechnen...

Nur mal so zum nachdenken: 
Es gibt ja auch sowas wie Abschreibungen, Rücklagen für Repoaraturen und/oder Neubau, Personal, Versicherungen, Finanzdienst, und, und, und...

Das wird bei keiner Reederei gleich wie bei der anderen sein.. Wer übeleben will, muss sich trotzdem im Klaren darüber sein, dass man den Fahrpreis entsprechend betriebswirtschaftlicher Notwendigkeiten zwart auskalkulieren kann, es aber eben auch noch lange nicht gesagt ist, dass ein solcher Preis auch marktfähig ist.

Langfristig werden eben die Kutter weiter ihre Kundschaft haben, die ihren Kunden den Spagat zwischen gebotener Leistung und gefordertem Preis am überzeugendsten rüberbringen können....


----------



## co.dwave (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

hallo,

das was mich explizit an der ganzen situation stört und auch dazu veranlaßte den anderen kutterpreiströöööööööt zu eröffnen, ist das bei einer menge betreibern, unter bedauern ihrerseits, die hohen energiekosten herangezogen wurden um die preise zum teil drastisch zu erhöhen(in warnemünde geschah dies zum teil in zwei schritten was die fahrten um bis zu 25% verteuerte)  und  in aussicht gestellt wurde das sich die preise selbstverständlich wieder reduzieren würden wenn die energiepreise sinken würden. dies ist nun seit nahezu 3 monaten der fall und geregt hat sich bisher meines wissens nach nichts. bei einem anstieg des preises um 25% aufgrund eines sachverhalts der nun so nicht mehr gegeben ist, und den vorangegangenen beteuerungen das die preissteigerungen ja nur von vorübergehender natur wären finde ich eine kritik seitens der konsumenten mehr als gerechtfertigt. 

klar kann man argumentieren das die 5€ (oder wie in warnemünde teilweise 10€) den kohl bei der gesamten entwicklung der an dem spaß hängenden kosten nicht fett machen, aber so wie die teuerung uns verkauft wurde empfinde ich sie nicht als fair. mir ging es in dem anderen tröööt darum herauszufinden ob  einige der betreiber die versprochenen kostensenkungen auch umgesetzt haben um daraus resultierend ihr faires verhalten mir als konsumenten gegenüber in die auswahl des kutters den ich nutze mit einzubeziehen. 

gerade da ich mir sicher bin das neben vielen anglern einige kapitäne in diesem forum mitlesen sollten eben diese auch erfahren das sich ein gewisser unmut bei ihren kunden regt und ihnen eine chance gegeben werden auf die geäußerte kritik zu reagieren. wir als kunden haben natürlich keinen einblick in die kalkulation und in die daraus resultierende preisgestaltung, weswegen ich es auch als legitim empfinde wenn nicht wie angekündigt gehandelt wird kritik zu äußern, auf die die gerade die angesprochenen betreiber durchaus reagieren können.

final sollte uns allen daran gelegen sein das wir unser hobby in der derzeitigen form noch möglichst lange uneingeschränkt ausüben können, ebenso wie es den kapitänen daran gelegen sein sollte möglichst lange ihre zukunft zu sichern. dazu gehört in meinen augen elementar die kommunikation zwischen den anbietern und den konsumenten, denn nur sie sichert für beide seiten zufriedenstellende ergebnisse. dies geschieht obwohl es foren wie dieses gibt in denen beide parteien vertreten sind bisher leider in meinen augen viel zu wenig.

grüße aus berlin
andré


----------



## miguel230176 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Ich bezahle auch 50 Euro wenn endlich wieder gut gefangen wird. Aber bei 2 oder 3 mini Dorschen zahle ich gar nix mehr#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



> Ich bezahle auch 50 Euro wenn endlich wieder gut gefangen wird. Aber bei 2 oder 3 mini Dorschen zahle ich gar nix mehr


Das nennt sich Marktwirtschaft:
Die Balance zwischen Angebot und Preis....


----------



## Waldima (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@ all

Auch auf MS "Klaus-Peter" beträgt der Fahrpreis jetzt 30,- Euro. Dass Klaus den gleichen Fahrpreis nimmt wie seine Mitbewerber, gab es seit mindestens zehn Jahren nicht mehr. Zeitweise betrug der preisliche Abstand zwischen diesem Kutter und dem Rest der Flotte 20,- DM. Im Jahr 2000 nach Wegfall von Duty free betrug der Fahrpreis auf MS "Klaus-Peter" 30,- DM wie zu Zeiten des zollfreien Einkaufs während die anderen Reeder den Preis auf 50,- DM erhöhten. Die Ausfahrtzeiten in Heiligenhafen sind hingegen nach wie vor die kürzesten an der Küste.
Wer soll die aktuellen Preise noch bezahlen?
Folge: Auch am Wochenende bleibt immer öfter mindestens(!) ein Kutter im Hafen, und das Kuttersterben wird sich fortsetzen.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## BSZocher (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Waldima schrieb:


> ........
> Wer soll die aktuellen Preise noch bezahlen?
> Folge: Auch am Wochenende bleibt immer öfter mindestens(!) ein Kutter im Hafen, und das Kuttersterben wird sich fortsetzen.
> 
> ...



Moin!
Wenn man sich durch die einschlägigen Foren durchliest und sonst auch mal "zwischen den Zeilen" mithört, ist es nicht verwunderlich.
Was bringt eine Kutterfahrt in "Fang"-Gebiete mit niedrigem Fischbestand?
Meist: Kiste leer......
Fährüberfahrten Hin/Rück zu den Ostfriesischen Inseln sind da günstiger und man befindet sich auf einem richtigen Meer


----------



## Albert von Bieren (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Selber Boot kaufen oder dort vor Ort mieten.Gibt auf Fehmarn reichlich Mietboote.So fängt man allemale mehr als vom Kutter.
Habe bei einem AB Treff in Rerik alleine vom Schlauchboot mehr gefangen als der Rest der Truppe vom Kutter.
Alleine die lange Fahrzeit zum Angelplatz taugt nix.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



AlbertvonBieren schrieb:


> Selber Boot kaufen oder dort vor Ort mieten.Gibt auf Fehmarn reichlich Mietboote.So fängt man allemale mehr als vom Kutter.
> Habe bei einem AB Treff in Rerik alleine vom Schlauchboot mehr gefangen als der Rest der Truppe vom Kutter.
> Alleine die lange Fahrzeit zum Angelplatz taugt nix.




Kutternangeln hat für mich auch noch was mit Erlebniss zu tun.
Bedeutet für mich mit mehren Leuten einen netten Tag haben.
Das kann mir kein Fang ersetzten.
Klar ist das eigende Boot vom Fang her gesehen nicht zu topen.
Aber den ist für mich nicht alles.
Sollte es im laufe der Zeit noch weniger Kutter geben würde es mich sehr traurig stimmen:c

Aber die Querköpfe von Kpt. ändern aber auch nichts am Service usw.#c
Versteh das nicht wollen die keine Kunden mehr.


----------



## Platte (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Waldima schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Auch auf MS "Klaus-Peter" beträgt der Fahrpreis jetzt 30,- Euro. Dass Klaus den gleichen Fahrpreis nimmt wie seine Mitbewerber, gab es seit mindestens zehn Jahren nicht mehr. Zeitweise betrug der preisliche Abstand zwischen diesem Kutter und dem Rest der Flotte 20,- DM. Im Jahr 2000 nach Wegfall von Duty free betrug der Fahrpreis auf MS "Klaus-Peter" 30,- DM wie zu Zeiten des zollfreien Einkaufs während die anderen Reeder den Preis auf 50,- DM erhöhten. Die Ausfahrtzeiten in Heiligenhafen sind hingegen nach wie vor die kürzesten an der Küste.
> Wer soll die aktuellen Preise noch bezahlen?
> ...


Jaaaaa und das Brötchen hast du noch für 20 Pfennig beim Bäcker bekommen.
Alter deine Berichterstattung deiner ganzen Post hier sind echt realitätsfremd.#q#d|abgelehn|peinlich|muahah:


----------



## Waldima (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Platte schrieb:


> Jaaaaa und das Brötchen hast du noch für 20 Pfennig beim Bäcker bekommen.
> Alter deine Berichterstattung deiner ganzen Post hier sind echt realitätsfremd.#q#d|abgelehn|peinlich|muahah:


 
Nun mal langsam Platte,

dass der Fahrpreis von vor zehn Jahren heute nicht mehr kostendeckend ist, ist doch gar keine Frage. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass es bei Klaus Nagel immer etwas günstiger ging als bei seinen Kollegen. Dafür ist der Kutter auch deutlich langsamer als der Rest, und die Heiligenhafener Flotte ist ohnehin schon nicht die schnellste. Auf MS "Klaus-Peter" gibt es keine elekronische Seekarte, Satellitennavigation, die Küche ist etwas einfacher, es gibt kein Eis für die Fische usw.. MS "Klaus-Peter" ist somit in vielerlei Hinsicht etwas besonderes, und daher war es aus meiner Sicht auch angemessen, wenn der Fahrpreis etwas niedriger war als beim Rest. Ich bin immer gern mit diesem Schiff gefahren, aber jetzt werde ich wieder andere Schiffe bevorzugen, weil dort für gleiches Geld eben etwas mehr geboten wird.

P.S.: Lies mal in der Heiligenhafener Post nach (gibts auch online), wieviele Angler in 2008 im Vergleich zu 2007 Heiligenhafen fern geblieben sind. Das geht seit Jahren so! Selbst beim Dorschfestival ist nicht anders.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Katerle (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

so begründet finde ich deinen post um vieles besser waldima 

es gibt kutter auf denen es eis für die fische gibt?hab ich noch nie erlebt Oo


----------



## Waldima (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Hallo, Katerle,

diesen Service gibt es auf MS "Einigkeit". Dort befindet sich extra eine Truhe, in der Eis vorgehalten wird. Wolfgang geht während der Stopps herum und eist den Fang ein.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Katerle (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Von der Einigkeit habe ich schon einiges gehört...soll aber immer ziemlich voll sein.
Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen?
Bin mal von Heiligenhafen mit der Preußen gefahren und da gefiel mir bis auf den Bootsmann überhaupt nichts.
Haben auch ******** gefangen und du hast richtig gemerkt das der Kapitän kein Bock hatte....


----------



## Waldima (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Hallo, Katerle,

das MS "Einigkeit" in in Heiligenhafen wohl das mit am besten gebuchte Schiff. Die Gründe sind dabei u. a. aus meiner Sicht Fangerfolge, Service, Freundlichkeit und Salon über Deck. Zu der jetzigen Jahreszeit rate ich Dir allerdings von diesem Kutter stärker ab als von jedem anderen Schiff in Heiligenhafen, weil der Kapitän versucht, sich mit gezielter Laichdorschangelei zu profitieren.
Um mehr über das MS "Einigkeit" und Meinungen darüber zu erfahren, guckst Du hier im Anglerboard auf der Kutterliste oder unter www.ms-einigkeit.de einfach mal nach.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## goldfish007 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Bin ein einziges Mal bisher mit der MS Einigkeit letztes Jahr im Sommer gefahren,
aber auch nur weil ich selten in der Gegend von Heiligenhafen bin. Der Service
war wirklich spitze. Am Anfang gabs gleich zur Begrüßung einen Kurzen und später
wurde Eis für die Fische von der Besatzung ausgeteilt. Sie waren immer zur Stelle
und haben auch bei der Rückfahrt beim Filetieren mitgeholfen, sogar für manche
komplett filetiert. Es kam sogar die Frage, wie man seinen Fisch möchte, mit
Bauchlappen oder ohne...ein Fisch höchstens 30 Sek., richtig professionell. 
Also erlebt man selten!


----------



## Katerle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

das mit den Laichdorschen würde mich an diesem Wochenende nicht stören.
Ich war noch nie auf diese Dorsche Angeln und ich finde man sollte es wenigstens 1mal gemacht haben.
Ausserdem wandert bei mir der Rogen nicht über Bord,sondern wird als  Köder und als Lebensmittel für Verwandte weiter verwendet.

Daher habe ich noch kein sch lechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Pilkfreak (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Ich könnte kotzen.... wenn ich sowas lese :-/

Tut mir leid...kann man kein Verständnis für haben!!!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Hallo Leute,
Katerle will nichts verbotenes tun also unterlasst bitte solche Komentare wie sie Pilkfreak einen geschrieben hat.
Die Angelei ist wirklich nicht schön und wir haben einige Threads drüber am laufen aber hier werde ich das gehetze nicht zulassen.
Pilkfreak mußte ich dafür leider verwarnen aber so sind eben die Regeln.


----------



## Katernborn (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

...muss immer erst alles per Gesetz verboten werden bevor es unterlassen wird? Ich bin ganz auf der Seite von Pillkfreak,für mich ist es unerheblich ob Katerle seine Verwandschaft mit den Rogen füttert, oder ob er den Rogen über Bord wirft.Ich stimme zu das die Wortwahl von Katerle eine andere hätte sein können,aber in der Sache hat er Recht.

Petri,#c Katernborn


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Katernborn schrieb:


> ...muss immer erst alles per Gesetz verboten werden bevor es unterlassen wird? Ich bin ganz auf der Seite von Pillkfreak,für mich ist es unerheblich ob Katerle seine Verwandschaft mit den Rogen füttert, oder ob er den Rogen über Bord wirft.Ich stimme zu das die Wortwahl von Katerle eine andere hätte sein können,aber in der Sache hat er Recht.
> 
> Petri,#c Katernborn



*Letzte Warnung, bitte kein offtopic mehr in diesem Thread.*
darum gehts hier nicht!!!
Hier geht es um die Fahrpreise der Kutter sonst nichts. 
Für deine Meinung über die Angelei gibt es andere Themen hier im Board.


----------



## Hechtpeter (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Die Fahrpreise sind einfach zu teuer .Niemand zieht den Fang in Realition zum Preis,oder????

Ob Brandung oder Kutter,es geht uns allen meist um das Erlebnis.

Aber wenn ich pro Event mehr als 50 Teuros einplanen soll, bleib ich lieber am Vereinsgewässer .

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Niemand zieht den Fang in Realition zum Preis,oder????



Doch Tiefkühltruhenfischverkäuferangler, die machen das.

Der Skipper nicht. Der setzt den Preis in Relation zu Dieselkosten, Kosten für die Unterhaltung des Schiffes,  Heuer für die Mannschaft und wenn er nicht total selbstlos ist, dann nimmt er noch ein paar Tacken dafür, dass seine Kinder Schulbücher bekommen und die Familie ein Auto hat.


----------



## KlickerHH (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Man sollte nicht immer nur das Geld im Auge haben. Sicherlich ist das Leben teuer geworden, aber deswegen immer auf den Skippern rumzukloppen ist auch nicht schön.
Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand über Öl- und Gaspreise gemeckert? Was ist mit denen die die Verursacher sind? Meine Nachzahlung für 2008 ist fast 4-stellig.....und ihr regt euch wegen 30 Euro auf. Angeln ist nunmal ein teures Hobby, dazu gehören nicht nur die versenkten Materialien sondern auch alle Kosten drumherum, Anfahrt, Kutterfahrt, Kaffee, Erbsensuppe, usw.. Fahrt mal nach Dänemark, da kostet ne 8-Stundentour auf der Nordsee locker das Doppelte.

Wenn ein Skipper ne Sightseeing-Tour macht, ist es das Eine, wenn er aber keine Fische findet, was soll er machen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

mir sind die k-preise die letzten jahre zu hoch geworden
ich bin sonst meist  ca. 10x im jahr zum pilken gefahren-habe es jetzt auf 3x reduziert.
diese 3x im jahr fahre ich dann aber meist mit der seho zum 24h angeln-das ist zwar auch net gerade günstig,aber bringt meist viel mehr fisch +spass als eine -normale- tour.
außerdem kann man mehr ausprobieren,da ja mehr zeit vorhanden ist


stefan


----------



## derfischangler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Da  muß ich KLICKERHH zustimmen !
Als ich noch auf´m Kutter mitgefahren bin, war für mich entscheidend, wer´s am besten drauf hat.( Blau.. u. Langel..) und nicht unbedingt der Fahrpreis.
Das ganze gejaule in diesem Thread  bringt ja eh nichts - der Preis wird sich immer auch an der Nachfrage + Ölmarkt orientieren.


----------



## Tealy (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Hm, ich denke ja das die Redeer auch was verdienen wollen und die Preise durch die Politik erhöhen müssen, aber ich finde Angeln soll auch noch spaß machen. Ich bin in den letzten 3 Jahren mit 2 Verschiedenen Kuttern losgefahren und bin mit einer Bilanz von gesamt einem Dorsch nach Hause gekommen. Selbst die 4 Kollegen und das gesamte Boot hatte keinen erfolg. Gut, an dem Hunger der Fische kann der Mensch nix machen, aber wenn man schon 400km pro Weg fährt, sich rießig freut und dann aber für 30€ keine angenehme Toilette, einen kleinen Nachtischteller für ne Suppe hinblättern muss und auch die Getränke noch teuer bezahlt, ist man nicht sehr erfreut darüber. Die sollen doch man einfach ne Pauschale von 10€ oder so nehmen und anschließend den Fisch pro/kg abrechnen. Dann wird vieleicht auch mal wieder jeder Kutter ausgebucht sein und die Redeer geben Ihr bestes für die Angelden Gäste. Ich persöhnlich glaube das denen das manchmal egal ist. Naja. Ich werde glaube nie wieder mit nem Kutter fahren.


----------



## KlickerHH (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@ Tealy, du musst mal nach Hanstholm fahren. Wenn du dort die 14-Stunden Tour buchst, zahlst du 120 Euro (Stand 2008), bekommst aber auf jeden Fall Fisch. Allerdings solltest du vorher ein WC aufsuchen, das auf der Thailand ist nicht zu empfehlen....weil es seit Jahren schrott ist.... Im übrigen wird dort nicht wie in Deutschland üblich heisser Kaffee und warmes Essen serviert.
Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst du Bier, aber guck auf das Verfallsdatum....


----------



## Dorschknorpel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Moin,
ich habe sehr lange überlegt, ob ich zu diesem Thema was schreiben soll. Da es sich um ein sehr komplexes und auch von vielen Seiten angehbares Thema handelt, bei dem man nie zu einer abschließenden und vernünftigen, für alle zufriedenstellenden Argumentation kommt bei der die Emotionen beidseitig unten bleiben.
Also mal von vorne, ich fahre jetzt seit 1977 regelmäßig von Heiligenhafen zum Hochseeangeln und glaube von mir behaupten zu können, dass ich mich in diesem Metier ein wenig auskenne. Ich habe von der Anglerseite so ziemlich alles mitgemacht, alle Höhen und Tiefen, die das Hobby Hochseeangeln so mit sich bringt. Gleichzeitig habe ich aber auch die andere (Kapitän, Besatzung) Seite kennen gelernt und ihnen zugehört. Aktuell muss man sagen, dass die goldenen Zeiten für beide Seiten (Angler und Skipper) lange vorbei sind. Die Frage ist jetzt, wie beide Seiten damit umgehen und welche Lösungsansätze es gibt?
Nehmen wir zuerst die Kapitäne/Eigner:
- Die Betreibskosten (nicht der Sprit alleine) und die Auflagen zum Betrieb eines Angelkutters steigen ständig.
- keine Chance etwas aufzufangen, zahlt letztendlich der Gast
- Es kommen insgesamt weniger Gäste (ich spreche mit Absicht nicht von Anglern) als früher
- auch kaum steuerbar, die Leute haben immer weniger Geld und gleichzeitig schlechte Fangaussichten tun ihr übriges
- Der einzelne Gast gibt deutlich weniger Geld an Bord aus 
- s.o. vielleicht über Sonderaktionen oder Komplettpreise etwas möglich
- Der Fischbestand geht in den letzten Jahren rapide zurück
- keine Lobby, keine Chance auf Besserung, leider
- Keine Möglichkeit auf andere Reviere auszuweichen da die Anfahrt zu lang wäre
- Heiligenhafen hat jetzt schon die längsten Anfahrtswege zu den Revieren. Ein Weg wären Longtörns von 10 Std. oder ähnliches an zu bieten. Dies vielleicht an festen Tagen in der Woche.
- Gleichzeitig steht dem eine enorme Erwartungshaltung der Gäste gegenüber
- schwierig hier etwas entgegen zu setzen, am besten Sachlichkeit, Freundlichkeit und Realitäten erklären
- Viele Gäste führen sich auf den Schiffen auf, als wenn sie mit entrichten des Fahrpreises, das Schiff gekauft hätten
- dafür auch manchmal etwas rauher Umgangston des Personals. Hier müssen beide Seiten lernen. Für die einen ist es der Job, für die anderen wertvolle und teure Freizeit. Die jeweils andere Seite mal zu verstehen versuchen.
- Gerade die Heiligenhafener Kapitäne sind ein sehr in sich geschlossener Verein. Neuerungen von einzelnen werden nicht gerne gesehen.
- Neues auch mal zu Ende denken und auch mal ausprobieren
- Man ist auch etwas bequem geworden und verdient oftmals in anderen Bereichen (z.B. Zimmervermietung) des Tourismus mehr Geld
- Innovative Ideen werden oft gar nicht zu Ende gedacht
- s.o. und Ohren auf auch wenn Vorschläge von außen kommen.

Nun zu uns als Gast und Angler:
- unsere Nebenkosten eines Angeltrips sind auch enorm gestiegen
- keine Möglichkeit hier etwas zu kompensieren, aber immer Potential für Ärger. Es muss sich niemand über schlechte Stimmung an Bord wundern, wenn er morgens ohne Begrüßung seinen eigenen Kaffee und mitgebrachte Brote verzehrt und die einzige Ansprache an die Besatzung, ist die Frage nach dem Fisch.
- Erwartungshaltung des Gastes/Anglers ist hoch und steigt mit dem Preis
- es wäre gut, wenn wir hier alle unser Handeln etwas überdenken. Kein Kapitän hat gerne unzufriedene Gäste. Seine beste Werbung ist, wenn die Leute mit einem Grinsen von Bord gehen. Nur er kann die Natur nicht beherrschen. Aufhören Preise in Fisch um zu rechnen. Diese Rechnung geht nie auf. Den Kapitänen ständig etwas negatives unterstellen hilft überhaupt nicht weiter.
- Kapitäne sind alle faul und dümpeln mit Absicht an leeren Stellen und fahren sonst nur spazieren.
- eine leider fast typische Aussage, eines Teils der Gäste, nach einem schlechten Tag. Wie gesagt, auch den Kapitänen sind zufriedene Kunden die liebsten. Wenn es ging, würden sie auch lieber den ganzen Tag über einer super Stelle stehen und nicht fahren. Denn Fahren ist das teuerste am Angeltag. Wir gehen alle freiwillig auf ein Schiff und haben keine Garantie sondern eine Chance bezahlt. Darüber sollten wir öfter mal nachdenken bevor der große Verbalhammer kreist und pure Polemik verbreitet wird.

So jetzt ist die Seite schon voll, ich mach gleich weiter....#h


----------



## Dorschknorpel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

...also weiter beim Gast/Angler

-die Schiffe sind in schlechtem Zustand, für den Preis wird nichts geboten
- das stimmt teilweise sogar, liegt aber ganz alleine in unserer Macht. Meidet diese Schiffe und das Problem regelt sich von selbst.

So mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein, aber ich möchte jetzt die Sache auch noch mal von meiner ganz persönlichen Seite betrachten und vielleicht regt das ja zum Nach- oder Umdenken an.
Ich habe mir die Frage gestellt, warum ich überhaupt Hochseeangeln fahre?
Weil es für mich ein ganzheitliches Erlebnis ist, welches schon bei der Vorfreude auf so einen Trip anfängt. So ein Trip ist für mich etwas besonderes und ich bin dankbar, dass ich die Möglichkeiten (familiär, finanziell und zeitlich) dazu habe. So ein, meist verlängertes Wochenende, mit 4 Tagen Kuttern, ist für mich Erholung wie sonst 2 Wochen Urlaub.
Nach Heiligenhafen kommen ist auch irgendwie ein Stück nach Hause kommen und wenn ich an das Ortsschild komme, habe ich schon eine totale innere Zufriedenheit. Rausfahren tu ich immer mit zwei Schiffen(mal so, mal so) bin aber immer auf einen Schwatz auch auf dem anderen und bin dort gern gesehen, ohne Neid oder Ärger. Mit den Kapitänen und den Jungs habe ich ein prima Verhältnis, welches denke ich auf gegenseitigem Respekt fußt. Sowas muß man sich aber erarbeiten und pflegen und kann es nicht mit dem Fahrtgeld bezahlen. Dann am Vorabend die innere Unruhe was der nächste Tag wohl bringt? Morgens bin ich eigentlich immer um spätestens fünf Uhr im Hafen. Es gibt nichts besseres wie den Sonnenaufgang über der Sundbrücke zu erleben und sich mit gleichgesinnten zu unterhalten und sein Zeug aufzutakeln. Dann der erste Kaffee mit der Besatzung und etwas klönen (nicht immer über Fisch).
Dann ablegen und ein Tag auf See liegt vor einem, herrlich. Wenn dann auch noch Fisch gefangen wird, ist der Tag perfekt. Wenn nicht, was in den letzten beiden Jahren mir auch wiederfahren ist, dann ärgert mich das zwar. Ich komme aber nicht auf die Idee es auf dritte zu projezieren und Schuldige zu suchen. Vielmehr überlege ich dann was ich besser machen könnte, um wieder Erfolg zu haben. Auf der Rückfahrt ruhig auch mal mit dem Kapitän quatschen. Ihr werdet euch wundern, wie ernst die ihren Job nehmen und wie selbstkritisch die sind. Rückfahrt genießen und auf die nächste Fahrt freuen, einfach ein schönes Gefühl.
Ich fahre übrigens auch gerne mal von Neustadt (Gruß an den Angeltreff und an Hornhechteutin) oder auch mal von Wismar aus, aber es zieht mich immer wieder nach Heiligenhafen zurück. Auch meine Familie liebt dieses Fleckchen Erde und wir verbringen auch sonst den einen oder anderen Urlaub dort. So ist meine älteste Tochte(bald elf) auch schon seit drei Jahren vom Hochseevirus infiziert:k.
Dies ist meine ganz persönliche, vielleicht manchmal sogar etwas poetische, Sicht auf mein liebstes Hobby. Es muß niemand genau so sehen und ich will auch niemanden bekehren, aber vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere mal sein persönliches Handeln überdenken. Wir sind nämlich zwei Parteien, die aufeinander angewiesen sind und so sollten beide auch handeln.
So jetzt aber genug, ich freue mich schon auf meine nächste Tour ab HH, wahrscheinlich Ende April und wünsche allen Petri und schöne Tage auf See.


----------



## Macker (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@ Dorschknorpel Damit hast du alles gesagt und den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 2 Super Postings.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## baitman (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen und beipflichten, super Beitrag.#6
Gruß Tobi


----------



## leuchtboje (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

auch ich kann mich fast ausschließlich anschließen,
was ich persönlich nur als Problem sehe, möchte ich nachfolgend erwas weiter ausholend erklären:

ich war bis letztes Jahr in der gewerblichen Fischerei als Matrose tätig - genau gesagt auf einem Fischkutter, der hauptsächlich mit Stellnetzen und Reußen, aber auch mit Schleppnetzen fischt
aus den Erfahrungen dieser insgesamt 7 Jahr, muss ich leider feststellen, dass die Fischmenge eigentlich nicht weniger gewurden ist, wenn überhaupt, musste ein Stellnetz statt 48 Stunden mal 50 oder 52 Stunden stehen, um wirtschaftich aufnehmbar zu sein, ein Hol (Schleppnetz) musste statt 2 Stunden mal 2 und 1/4 gezogen werden.
Es gab aber auch genauso letztes Jahr gleich viele Tage, wie vor 6 Jahren, an denen ein Hol nach 30 Minuten zu war (also voller Steert)...
die tage, an denen die Schicht etwas länger stehen oder der Hol etwas länger gezogen werden musste, gab es aber auch vor 6 Jahren...
ich PERSÖNLICH habe also nicht ansatzweise den Eindruck, dass der Fang wirklich weniger geworden ist...

Dennoch wird von den Anglern weniger gefangen... Warum?
Ich PERSÖNLICH bin der Meinung, dass es daran liegt, dass der Fisch beißfauler gewurden ist, was daran liegt, dass er (z.BH. aufgrund großer Heringsaufkommen) übersättigt ist, dass ist aber für Netze egal.... nur der Abgler leidet darunter...
die Angelkutterkapitäne können aber auch bei dieser Annahme nichts dazu...


Sooooooooo, ich bin dann jetzt bereit, alle Anfeindungen, aufgrund meiner früheren Erwerbstätigkeit aufzunehmen!
Bitte seit euch alle sicher, ich bin kein "dummer Fischer", ich habe ein Diplom in Betriebswirtschaftslehre (natürlich nicht aus dem Bereich der großen Küstenfischerei, ich sehe es aber als meine Berufung)
und seit euch bitte auch von anfang an klar, dass es mich VÖLLIG egal ist, was ihr von dem Beruf haltet!!!
Ohne uns Fischer (ich schließe mich als ehemaligen mal ein) hätten auch einige von euch einiges weniger an Essensauswahl!
Also bitte keine sinnlosen Beleidigungen oder dergleichen...


----------



## noworkteam (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> Bitte seit euch alle sicher, ich bin kein "dummer Fischer", ich habe ein Diplom in Betriebswirtschaftslehre (natürlich nicht aus dem Bereich der großen Küstenfischerei, ich sehe es aber als meine Berufung)
> und seit euch bitte auch von anfang an klar, dass es mich VÖLLIG egak ist, was ihr von dem Beruf haltet!!!
> Ohne uns Fischer (ich schließe mich als ehemaligen mal ein) hätten auch einige von euch einiges weniger an Essensauswahl!
> Also bitte keine sinnlosen Beleidigungen oder dergleichen...


 
Also ich finde Fischer einen schönen Beruf,..bin aber wohl zu alt für eine Umschulung....


----------



## leuchtboje (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

danke für deine positive Aussage, es gibt durchaus schöne Momente - wenn dass Schiff sauber ist und noch zwei Stunden bis zjm Anlanden bleiben - ich habe mich dann in der Gummiausrüstung aufs Vorschiff gelegt...
aber auf der anderen Seite ist es leider auch kein geschenktes Geld, wenn man 20 Stunden geschlachtet hat oder wenn man im Winter wochenlang bei eiseskälte nur Netze flickt...

oder vorallem auch im Winter auf See, da hat man nach  zwei oder drei Stunden kein Gefühl mehr in den Händen und am Morgen die so genannte Kralle (man bekommt die Hand nichtmehr ganz auf, sieht dann immer aus wie eine halb geschlossene Faust - und weiter geht es einige Stunden lang nicht....
wenn man ein Scheerbrett in die Rippen bekommt, weil man es bei Sturm und Seegang einfach nicht gesehen hat, obwohl es ein leichtes gewesen wäre aus dem Weg zu gehen...:v#t|rolleyes


----------



## wingi (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Moin,
@Dorschknorpel
sehr sehr guter Beitrag zu dem Thema.... bin in fast allen Punkten deiner Meinung.

@noworkteam: Ich schul´mit um 

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Dorschknorpel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Moin,

@ erst mal vielen Dank für die lobenden Worte

@leuchtboje
Warum für einen ehrbaren Beruf entschuldigen??
Aber Dein Ansatz ist interessant. Bei einer meiner letzten Touren im November, habe ich nämlich mal zwei Driften ausgesetzt und habe mir die Anzeige beim Stop angesehen und da war Fisch satt. Es kam aber so gut wie nichts rauf. Beim nächsten Stop das gleiche Spiel. Mag Zufall gewesen sein. Wäre aber zu schön, wenn Du nur annähernd Recht hättest.


----------



## noworkteam (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> danke für deine positive Aussage, es gibt durchaus schöne Momente -.. - ich habe mich dann in der Gummiausrüstung aufs Vorschiff gelegt


 
Mensch, ich stell mir jetzt mal vor, ich marschiere in Gummi beim Kunden in Serverraum :m...

Aber wenn´s Dein Fetisch ist,..bitteschön:m (Ironie off)



leuchtboje schrieb:


> aber auf der anderen Seite ist es leider auch kein geschenktes Geld, wenn man 20 Stunden geschlachtet hat oder wenn man im Winter wochenlang bei eiseskälte nur Netze flickt...
> 
> oder vorallem auch im Winter auf See, da hat man nach zwei oder drei Stunden kein Gefühl mehr in den Händen und am Morgen die so genannte Kralle (man bekommt die Hand nichtmehr ganz auf, sieht dann immer aus wie eine halb geschlossene Faust - und weiter geht es einige Stunden lang nicht....
> wenn man ein Scheerbrett in die Rippen bekommt, weil man es bei Sturm und Seegang einfach nicht gesehen hat, obwohl es ein leichtes gewesen wäre aus dem Weg zu gehen...:v#t|rolleyes


 
Ja das wird wohl nicht so prickelend sein,..,da hat jeder Beruf seine Schattenseiten...meiner auch,..,wenn servertime kein Sonnenschein..und die unangenehmsten dunkelen Seiten der Admin-Tätigkeit will ich hier garnicht beschreiben, da kann man nur |uhoh::v|gr:...

PS würde mich nicht abschrecken,.., wobei mit dem Scheerbrett würde ich auch nicht gut Freund werden..

Gruß


----------



## leuchtboje (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

ich wollte mich nich in dem Sinne für meinem ehemaligen Bruf entschuldigen, dachte mir aber, dass es hier vll. zu einiger Ablehnung kommt - auch wenn ich neben dem Beruf genauso Angler aus Leidenschaft bin, wie die meisten anderen hier....

Bin halt schon vor einigen Jahren auf diese Idee gekommen, da die Fänge auf meinem 'Arbeitskutter' nicht wirklich zurück gegangen sind, ich aber privat auf den Angelkuttern immer weniger gefangen habe...
habe im selben Seegebiet geangelt, wie wir auch beruflich gefischt haben - Großbereich Fehmarn - 

ich bin auch aus der beruflichen Sicht nicht der Meinung, dass die Angelkutter Kapitäne schlechter sind, wie wir Berufsfischer, zumal viele von den Angelkutterkapitänen auch ehemailuge Berufsfischer sind...
Ja, es gibt unter den Berufsfischern teilweise ablehnende Meinungen gegenüber der Angelkapitäne, mit Argumenten, die teilweise nicht schlecht klingen, aber denen wollte ich mich nie anschließen, zumal ich gesehen habe, dass oftmals auf den gleichen Stellen geangelt wie auch gefischt wird...

dennoch gibt es mit SIcherheit! durchaus massive Unterschiede im Bemühen der Angelkapitäne...

Ich würde mich dazu gern mal sehr ausführlich äußern, speziell für das Seegebiet Fehmarn, es würde aber das Maß des 'Schreibbaren' übersteigen.... es ist ein schier unendliches Thema, von den Fanggründen bis zu Strömungen, Winden und Jahreszeiten und der damit Verbundenen 'Interaktion' zwischen Berufsfischer und Angelkutter
--> wobei dem Berufsfischer die Angelkutter eigentlich völlig egal sind...


----------



## leuchtboje (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@noworkteam
besser Fetish, als nen nassen Rücken... zumal es auf See morgens doch noch sehr kalt ist - auch im Juli/August...

ich sags mal so: ein Scheerbrett kann plötzlich sehr unfreundlich, hart und schwer werden
naja, bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich nicht ständig zwei Räder unter mir habe, um mich von A nach B zu bewegen, wenn du verstehst...


----------



## noworkteam (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



			
				leuchtboje schrieb:
			
		

> ;2355236naja, bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich nicht ständig zwei Räder unter mir habe, um mich von A nach B zu bewegen, wenn du verstehst...


 
Zwei ????


----------



## leuchtboje (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

@noworkteam
es ist kanpp am lebenslangen Rollstuhl vorbei gegangen...
die kleinen vorn zähle ich mal nich mit...
 nur die beiden großen Räder... die zwei Rollen sind ja keine Räder


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> Sooooooooo, ich bin dann jetzt bereit, alle Anfeindungen, aufgrund meiner früheren Erwerbstätigkeit aufzunehmen!
> Bitte seit euch alle sicher, ich bin kein "dummer Fischer", ich habe ein Diplom in Betriebswirtschaftslehre (natürlich nicht aus dem Bereich der großen Küstenfischerei, ich sehe es aber als meine Berufung)
> und seit euch bitte auch von anfang an klar, dass es mich VÖLLIG egal ist, was ihr von dem Beruf haltet!!!
> Ohne uns Fischer (ich schließe mich als ehemaligen mal ein) hätten auch einige von euch einiges weniger an Essensauswahl!
> Also bitte keine sinnlosen Beleidigungen oder dergleichen...




@ Boje
Es wir dich schon keiner fressen, ich komme auch aus der Fischerei....und "lebe" noch hier im Board


----------



## Palerado (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

Ich muss gestehen dass ich noch nie eine Einschätzung gehört habe, dass die Fische nicht weniger geworden sind in dem Bereich.
Denn das ist ja eigentlich die Aussage.

Fischer als Beruf stelle ich mir wirklich nicht sonderlich romantisch vor.


----------



## leuchtboje (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Heilgenhafener Kutter erhöhen Fahrpreis*

wie gesagt, dass ist nicht wissenschaftlich erhoben und nur meine und die Meinung einiger anderer (Fischer), mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe...
wird auch unter den Fischern sicherlich andere Stimmen zum Thema geben...


----------

